# 2005 frontier vss wire location for navi



## claytonissan (Jun 17, 2006)

hi, I am new here and I did a search, still can't find a definate answer on the location or wire color of the veh speed sensor wire to the cluster, does anyone have wiring diagrams for the 2005, the guy at crutchfield couldn't help either, I installed a Eclipse AVN 5500.
it works ok with the GPS signal but I get that anoying "check speed pulse" message.

I don't have the fosgate package but I don't think the pin 6 from the cluster is right.

any help would be nice

thanks 
clayton


----------



## msubullyfan (Jul 24, 2005)

I've never looked for the VSS on the Frontier, so I can't tell you where it is. However, here are the wires from the VSS to the TCM. I'm still digging around trying to see how it gets to the instrument cluster, but that darn CAN wiring is a pain to decipher.


----------



## msubullyfan (Jul 24, 2005)

From what I read, the VSS signal to the instrument panel goes through the CAN-LAN system, which I believe means it's a digital signal.

Haven't been able to get much deeper than that. It looks like I'll have to read half the FSM to figure out where the signal goes from the TCM to the ECM and whether it's analog or not at that point.


----------

